# Feeling EMPTY? Here is some MEANING to your life!



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 31, 2010)

Dear Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

Just wanted to share a couple of videos on Youtube which tend to have the capacity of bringing my soul back to life and union with God, when I'm wandering in "dark places".

These are excerpts from Paul Washer's sermons. Hope they bless you.

"A promise for those who seek God (Paul Washer)":
[video=youtube;MlC83WGNjAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlC83WGNjAI[/video]

"What is a motivation for being Holy - Paul Washer on Song of Solomon":
[video=youtube;Crp-9B1pJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crp-9B1pJjg[/video]


----------



## Curt (Dec 31, 2010)

I tell you, brother, I am NOT feeling empty. I feel very blessed. As I approach my 66th birthday (very soon), I recognize more and more how good God has been to me, personally.


----------

